# 1974 Colnago Super



## Jawn (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi!  New member so I thought I’d show my 1974 Colnago Super with original paint.
Enjoying the site, happy to be here!


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow! That's a beauty. Thank you for showing it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

You must be a tall fella. Always like the Italian stuff. My favorite bicycle poster is a Colnago advertisement. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2021)

This one...


----------



## Tim s (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes beautiful. Tim


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

Wrong tires for the pictured road surface, IMHO.

@Jawn - lovely bike.
Never owned a Colnago.
What size is it?


----------



## Jawn (May 2, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Wrong tires for the pictured road surface, IMHO.
> 
> @Jawn - lovely bike.
> Never owned a Colnago.
> What size is it?



Hi and thanks! Frame measures 63cm center to top.


----------



## TheWindrider (May 10, 2021)

Nice Colnago! I have a ‘77 that I ride often.


----------



## Jawn (May 11, 2021)

Thanks! Share pics of yours if you’d like.


----------



## TheWindrider (May 11, 2021)

Jawn said:


> Thanks! Share pics of yours if you’d like.






I bought it from the original owner that built it from a frameset and raced it in the Jr Mens setting a Michigan record in 1978. He put it into storage and finally sold it to me after pestering him for 4 years.


----------



## Jawn (May 12, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## TheWindrider (May 12, 2021)

Not many old Colnago’s floating around out there. Not hard to get on ebay of course, I mean just try to find one locally. I have guys on the sidewalk cheering me as I ride by. One guy asked to have an impromptu photo session.
Your yellow specimen is gorgeous!


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (May 15, 2021)

...I repainted this one a couple of years back. In the more traditional blue.


----------

